# Endlers



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I know many of you said you would like to have some endlers. I am debating the best way to bring them with me, but you may need to bring a baggie to take your share home, im not sure i have enough to divide them up before i leave. I am going to put them in a bag with some naja grass and java moss to help ensure the water says clean enought they will survive from my house to matts, thoguht the bbq and for your drive home. This is going to be my first experiance moving fish so hopefully all goes well


----------

